
Google App Engine Cookbook - chaostheory
http://appengine-cookbook.appspot.com/
======
litewulf
One of the most disappointing things by far is that things are so unfinished.

HTTPS keeps being promised, other languages, _being able to pay_ for higher
quotas, etc etc etc.

Not to mention the datastore is freaking weird and painful to use. Scalablity
is all well and good but I'd rather write my site quickly and scale when
needed. If all I'm going to do is make an app for me and my friends, I don't
want the gods of scaling to demand virgin sacrifices just to do simple things.

------
amichail
One thing I find quite annoying about the Google App Engine is that it does
not allow many slow requests. In fact, it will block your app for several
hours if you have issued too many slow requests.

This can be very annoying, especially when you are trying to figure out how to
speed up your requests -- it's hard to experiment.

------
DenisM
One thing that holds me back is, ironically, lack of scale options.

500Mb limits with no way to go beyond (paid or not) will have to go before I
even start planning to move there. It's a pity, because automatic scale was so
promising.

